# Recommend a gfx card!



## gaurav_indian (Nov 18, 2008)

haan bhai logon aur sab theek hai na?Theek hi hoge main jo yahan nahi tha.

Now tell me from where i can get nvidia 8600 GT 512mb in new delhi. Guys at rashi peripherals say there is a shortage of 8600 gt.I have waited for 3 weeks still no response.
Recommend some shops in delhi or better gfx cards.Budget 3750.50 paise.

Dhanyaavaad.Aapka din aur raatri shubh ho.


----------



## Faun (Nov 19, 2008)

HD4850, expand your budget


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 19, 2008)

T159 said:


> HD4850, expand your budget



hd4850?give full info and price.


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 19, 2008)

Price near to 12k, i think.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 19, 2008)

saqib_khan said:


> Price near to 12k, i think.



khan sahab 1 card ka rate poocha tha 3 ka nahi. Ek toh nvidia 8600 gt nahi mil raha upar se log majak ura rahe hai.Jo budget hai usmein batao yaar.


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 19, 2008)

Aapke budget mein 8600gt hi sab se best hai. Koi aur dukaan try karo jahaan stock mein ho.


----------



## cooldude1 (Nov 19, 2008)

how about 

Palit 9600GSO 512MB DDR3 - 5500/-


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Nov 19, 2008)

welcome back friend. Nice to see u after a long time.


----------



## cooldude1 (Nov 19, 2008)

^^ Yes hope i get to spend more time here


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 19, 2008)

cooldude1 said:


> how about
> 
> Palit 9600GSO 512MB DDR3 - 5500/-



Thanks.But i have never heard about palit.Is it reliable?And jyada overheating toh nahi hogi na?Also can u tell me the price of 8800 GT 512 mb and 256 mb?

And hayabusa_ryu was welcoming me. Thanks lol.


----------



## prateek_san (Nov 19, 2008)

bhaisahab... ye sab dukano mein try karo in Nehru place jaroor milega
Advantage
Smc International
Computer Empire,
RR Systems 
Cost to Cost

smc mein to mere khyal se pakka milega , cuz he has wide range of products for gamers.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 19, 2008)

prateek_san said:


> bhaisahab... ye sab dukano mein try karo in Nehru place jaroor milega
> Advantage
> Smc International
> Computer Empire,
> ...



Ok thanks.


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 19, 2008)

Gaurav get 9600Gt even if its Palit. Its twice as fast as 8600GT and the difference is not much. You will come to thank the decision for all the coming years.
  8600Gt is in its last days whereas 9600Gt will keep you in game for another 2 years atleast.
  2 Years is a big statement considering the volatile GPU market scenario.


----------



## Hemanth.MMO (Nov 19, 2008)

Look its not 9600GT its 9600GSO, and palit is relaible.

And lol people just say go for hd4850 without even reading the requirements of the poster.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 19, 2008)

but a gigabyte 9600gso 384mb when oc'ed it takes the performance=palit 9600gt 512mb.have it myself and have compared to palit 9600gt of my friend.

it's cheaper by 1.5k than the gt


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 19, 2008)

ohh...gaurav bhai ... bahut dino baad darshan diye ... kaha laapata ho gaya tha yaar ... Metro Station ka model banane ke baad to dikha hi nahi .... ab permanent waapsi hai ya fir gaayab hona hai ?? 

And about Graphic card .... in ur budget (i.e. 3750.50 paisa) u should look for HD3650 512 MB, and i think u r not a gamer and need the card for Rendering ... so more the memory ..the better it will be ... so if u can expand ur budget then go for 9500GT 512/1GB (for around 3.7-4.6k) And Palit is really a reliable brand ...

8800 GT 512 is around 9k .. so u wil be better of with Palit 9800 GT for 8.2k as 9800 GT is nuthing else but a rebadged 8800 GT (with the added support for Tri SLI) and still cheaper (dnt know wat was nvidia ppl thinking when setting the price ) .

   but wats exactly ur budget yaar ?? tabhi to kuch bata paaenge na ..


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 20, 2008)

cooldude1 said:


> how about
> 
> Palit 9600GSO 512MB DDR3 - 5500/-



SUCKS compared to 6k 9600GT


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 20, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> ohh...gaurav bhai ... bahut dino baad darshan diye ... kaha laapata ho gaya tha yaar ... Metro Station ka model banane ke baad to dikha hi nahi .... ab permanent waapsi hai ya fir gaayab hona hai ??
> 
> And about Graphic card .... in ur budget (i.e. 3750.50 paisa) u should look for HD3650 512 MB, and i think u r not a gamer and need the card for Rendering ... so more the memory ..the better it will be ... so if u can expand ur budget then go for 9500GT 512/1GB (for around 3.7-4.6k) And Palit is really a reliable brand ...
> 
> ...



yaar confuse kar diya tumne  budget main 6000 tak le jaunga us sey jyada nahi.
Whats the price of 9600 GT and is it nvidia's or palit's?
Aur woh extra 50 paise jo best card recommend karega usko milenge.


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 20, 2008)

9600 GT aapko 6k ke under mil jaayega.

Nvidia kaa chipset hogaa usme aur palit manufacturer hai uska. Isi tarah agar aapko koi aur company(Asus, MSI,etc) kaa graphic card milta ho to woh bhi chalega. Main baat hai woh 9600 GT hona chahiye. Agar company palit hai to saste mein mil jaayega. Asus aur wo sab thode mahange hoge.

Agar aap 6k tak jaa sakte ho to 9600 GT hi lo.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 20, 2008)

First Of all ...
Nvidia and ATI makes the Graphic Chips ( not the complete graphic card) ... adn Manufacturers like Palit, MSI, ASUS take the chip and manufacture the complete card ( just like Intel-Nvidia make chipsets for motherboard and Companies like MSI, ASUS, Gigabyte manufacture the motherboard based on those chipsets.) 

Secondly, 9600 GT is from Nvidia and its not an option for you as its minimum price is 6500 i.e. 500 more than ur budget.

So, For 6k ... ur best bet wld be Palit 4670 Super.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 20, 2008)

You can try for a 9600 GT at SMC international,Nehru Place.They sell MSI 9600 GT for 5.5K if I remember correctly.Otherwise get a 8600 GT but It's not worth the money spent on it now.So budget extend karo aur 9600 GT lelo.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 20, 2008)

Jo hame chahiye use hum nahi chahiye,aur jise hum chahiye woh kise chahiye?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 20, 2008)

O-o?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 20, 2008)

saqib_khan said:


> 9600 GT aapko 6k ke under mil jaayega.
> 
> Nvidia kaa chipset hogaa usme aur palit manufacturer hai uska. Isi tarah agar aapko koi aur company(Asus, MSI,etc) kaa graphic card milta ho to woh bhi chalega. Main baat hai woh 9600 GT hona chahiye. Agar company palit hai to saste mein mil jaayega. Asus aur wo sab thode mahange hoge.
> 
> Agar aap 6k tak jaa sakte ho to 9600 GT hi lo.



9600 GT for 6k or 6.5k?



harryneopotter said:


> First Of all ...
> Nvidia and ATI makes the Graphic Chips ( not the complete graphic card) ... adn Manufacturers like Palit, MSI, ASUS take the chip and manufacture the complete card ( just like Intel-Nvidia make chipsets for motherboard and Companies like MSI, ASUS, Gigabyte manufacture the motherboard based on those chipsets.)
> 
> Secondly, 9600 GT is from Nvidia and its not an option for you as its minimum price is 6500 i.e. 500 more than ur budget.
> ...



Palit 4670 super is a raedon card?Yaar drivers ka bahut panga hota hai inmein 3d applications ke saath.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 20, 2008)

MSI 9600GT  is for 5.5K lallanraam!And buy only nVidia card.Avoid AMD.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 20, 2008)

Radeon me Drivers ka panga pehle hota tha .... but ab naye catalyst drivers me nahi hota ...
Every other 3d designer i know has either HD 4850 or 4870 from ATI. U dont worry about any compatibilty issues. 
And if u still have doubts, fir to bhai main yehi kahunga ki thode se paise aur bacha ke 9600 gt hi le lo kaise bhi ....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 20, 2008)

@HNP,pehli baar akal ki baat ki(buying 9600 GT)


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 20, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @HNP,pehli baar akal ki baat ki(buying 9600 GT)



woh toh akal wali hi baat karta hai bas aaj pehli baar tujhe samaj aayi hai isliye hats off to you.I hope i can get 9600 GT ab MSI ya palit yeh recommend karo.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 20, 2008)

MSI!I have been using MSI 8800 GTSx2 for quite a while now and must say they perform really well.
Get MSI 9600 GT.You can do your 3D work and also play the latest games without having to care about sys requirements and all.
4850 and all is way outta your budget.So is 8800GT.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 20, 2008)

ab MSI ya PALIT me se jo sasta mil jaaye aur jiske accessories zyada ho ... wo dekh ke decide kar lena ...
waise Palit ke cards heat kam karte hai baakiyo ke comparison me. Dono dekh lena with price and overall package ... jo zyada VFM lage ... wo hi utha lena...simple. Performance dono ki same hogi.....


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 20, 2008)

^^sasta to palit kaa hi hoga. 

Go for Palit Gaurav.


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> .
> waise Palit ke cards heat kam karte hai baakiyo ke comparison me. Dono dekh lena with price and overall package ... jo zyada VFM lage ... wo hi utha lena...simple. Performance dono ki same hogi.....



phir chai kispe banayega

aur yeh koi mata ka prashad hai jo utha lena


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 21, 2008)

With your budget, you can get 9500GT. Its better than the 8600GT, 8600GTX and HD3650. XpertVision 9500GT 512MB costs Rs. 3,300 at Lynx-India.com.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 21, 2008)

^^
Ejaktly

1. Better cooling
2.   ll         OCing
3.   SAme PRICING


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 21, 2008)

Whats the price of nvidia xfx 8600 GT 512 mb DDR3?


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 22, 2008)

XFX costs more than 4k and is a waste

Mercury and ASUS @ 3k


----------



## booobooo (Nov 22, 2008)

Go And Buy A Palit 9600GT For 6600.00 And You Will Never Ever Regret For A Moment.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 22, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Whats the price of nvidia xfx 8600 GT 512 mb DDR3?


Over 4K.
XpertVision 9500GT would be cheaper, faster and also consumes lesser power.
Delhi mein bangalore jaise power cuts nahi hothe hai kya ?


booobooo said:


> Go And Buy A Palit 9600GT For 6600.00 And You Will Never Ever Regret For A Moment.



stop spamming every thread with that.


----------



## toofan (Nov 22, 2008)

+1


----------



## booobooo (Nov 22, 2008)

MetalheadGautham...I Am Not Spamming. It is A Bloody Good card And Advocating My Thoughts Over It is Not Spamming. Palit Is Not My Dad's Company.


----------



## toofan (Nov 22, 2008)

Palit is a good company which provides products at a much cheaper rate.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 22, 2008)

@booobooo: you are posting that comment in every single thread where there is something to do with GPUs, whether the GPU falls in budget or not, and not looking at anything before posting. Am I to assume that you are not spamming after this ?


----------



## booobooo (Nov 23, 2008)

toofan.is.back...I Agree With You And The gUY cAN dERIVE Good Value.

MetalheadGautham...Paitence Will bear Him The Fruit. Encourage Him To Wait & Up His Budget Just A Little To Buy What Is Hot In The Market At A Good Price. All I can Say is That We Do Not Buy Graphic Card Every other Day.


----------



## ironfreak (Nov 23, 2008)

@gaurav_indian

 tereko delhi me dukan nahi mili to online kharid lena....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 23, 2008)

booobooo said:


> MetalheadGautham...Paitence Will bear Him The Fruit. Encourage Him To Wait & Up His Budget Just A Little To Buy What Is Hot In The Market At A Good Price. All I can Say is That We Do Not Buy Graphic Card Every other Day.


Yeah right. With patience, even HD4870X2 can be had for 4K. AFTER 4 YEARS.


----------



## toofan (Nov 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Yeah right. With patience, even HD4870X2 can be had for 4K. AFTER 4 YEARS.



Ha ha ha ha-------------------- ha ha still laughing.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Yeah right. With patience, even HD4870X2 can be had for 4K. AFTER 4 YEARS.



Ignore him. Please. (I mean booboo).

@gaurav_indian:-
bhai 9500GT is best for you. Look at Palit, XpertVision and Calibre.


----------



## toofan (Nov 23, 2008)

yup psychi is right. booboo is boooooooooooooooo boooooooooooo


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 23, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> @gaurav_indian:-
> *bhai* 9500GT is best for you. Look at Palit, XpertVision and Calibre.


BHAI ? Tere liye gauravji uncle hai


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

Oops! Sorry...

Hope you dont mind 'uncle Gaurav'


----------



## booobooo (Nov 24, 2008)

Psychosocial + toofan.is.back + MetalheadGautham...The Three Of You May Be A Handsome Trio Who Do Not Like Other People's Coments...But Please Restrick Yourselves To Each other. 

You Are Welcome To Coment On Coments But Not To Coment On People. Stick To Computing Coments Only Please.

Too Smart...Is Not So Smart.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 24, 2008)

Stop Fighting Like Kids......
This Is Query Section Not Debate Session!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And But The Way 
Gaurav U Can Buy :-
Nvidia 9500gt 512mb
Ati Hd4650 512mb

Look For Brands Like Palit,msi,sapphire..etc 
Look For The Cheapest Deal Avaliable There In Delhi 
I Dont Know Ne Shops Coz Im Not From Delhi


----------



## toofan (Nov 24, 2008)

booobooo said:


> Psychosocial + toofan.is.back + MetalheadGautham...The Three Of You May Be A Handsome Trio Who Do Not Like Other People's Coments...But Please Restrick Yourselves To Each other.
> 
> You Are Welcome To Coment On Coments But Not To Coment On People. Stick To Computing Coments Only Please.
> 
> Too Smart...Is Not So Smart.



Ha ha ha........... You again make me laugh.


----------



## booobooo (Nov 24, 2008)

max_snyper...I Agree With You...Mate.


----------



## dvijaydev46 (Nov 24, 2008)

Sorry guys I can't understand Hindi. If you are going to game at more than 1280/1024 you must get at least 9600gt. If at 1280/1024 9600gt will be very good. I bought palit 9600gt last month in chennai for 6650. It's WAY better than my older 8600gt 236 ddr3.


----------



## toofan (Nov 24, 2008)

Woh phir confuse ho gaya hoga.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 24, 2008)

ab nahi hoga ...
he already ordered XFX 8600 GT 512 DDR3.


----------



## toofan (Nov 25, 2008)

that stove edition, coffee pilayega phir dusronko.

confusion mein kya kar baitha.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 25, 2008)

^Get your facts right.


----------



## booobooo (Nov 25, 2008)

Well...I Guess He Has Made the Choice What Suited Him The Best.

So, Let's Wrap Up this Thread Guys...


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 26, 2008)

max_snyper said:


> Stop Fighting Like Kids......
> This Is Query Section Not Debate Session!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And But The Way
> ...



Last time, jus take what u want among these:

9500GT @ 4k
HD4650 @ 4.8k
HD4670 @ 5.4k
9600GT @ 6.2k

Take what u want and the one u can afford, end of story, tata.


----------



## booobooo (Nov 26, 2008)

Lagta Hai Ki Yahan Par Bhi Koi Nahin Hai...


----------

